# Four horses stolen in Hungary.



## Red30563 (17 August 2011)

My friend had four horses stolen last night from her farm in Hungary. She is devastated and so are the 2 horses left behind. The police are involved, as are WHW and she is using all her local contacts to try and locate them. Please let me know if you can help in any way. Here is her descriptions of them. Pics to follow shortly.

Stolen from south of Kunszentmiklos, Bacs-Kiskun county, central Hungary last night, 4 horses:
Dora: palomino highland x cob, white blaze, long mane and tail, lots of feathers. approx 15hh, 14 years old. Freezemarked DORA on her saddle area nearside, but you can't read it anymore - I know where it is.
Ingrid: Chestnut Hungarian Sportshorse (Magyar Sportlo), (TB type) white star, snip and narrow blaze.... approx 16.1hh, 13 years old. Branded on her back in saddle area, nearside: Crown shape and underneath the number 562, offside: 98.
Kicsi: Rose/dapple grey/roan heavy cob x (Hungarian Sodrott/Mura), approx 16hh, 8 years old. Branded on neck: nearside BK 03, offside: 67
Kis Vihar: Bay with white star heavy cob, approx 15.2hh, VERY HEAVY BUILT, (Hungarian hidegveru tipisu, nem tistaveru), 4 years old, Kicsi's son.


----------



## Cuffey (17 August 2011)

There are pictures on owners Facebook page which is open to FB members

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1450999497&sk=wall

Group set up
https://www.facebook.com/groups/125209700909004/ (KIS VIHAR and 3 of his friends - STOLEN)


----------



## Red30563 (17 August 2011)

Thank you, Cuffey!


----------



## Tiaki (17 August 2011)

I hope they are returned home pronto.

My thoughts are with the owner 

xxx


----------



## spottybotty (17 August 2011)

I really do hope the owner gets them back, she is such a lovely lady


----------



## alliersv1 (17 August 2011)

spottybotty said:



			I really do hope the owner gets them back, she is such a lovely lady 

Click to expand...

This ^^^
She is such a lovely kind hearted person, and is utterly devoted to her horses.This is such a cruel thing to happen. One of the horses taken is the "eyes" for a blind horse that they left behind, and this horse is understandably distraught.
I hope beyond all hope that the horses are returned. Nobody deserves this, but least of all K


----------



## alliersv1 (17 August 2011)

These are the missing horses..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 August 2011)

Fingers crossed all are returned safely


----------



## domane (17 August 2011)

I cannot believe this has happened to such a lovely person.  Having one horse stolen is awful enough but how the hell do you cope with losing FOUR?  Absolutely devastating...


----------



## NinjaPony (17 August 2011)

domane said:



			I cannot believe this has happened to such a lovely person.  Having one horse stolen is awful enough but how the hell do you cope with losing FOUR?  Absolutely devastating... 

Click to expand...

This. I am devastated for her. No one deserves to have one horse stolen, let alone 4 taken, especially such lovely people as her and her partner.


----------



## bexj (17 August 2011)

Such sad news, such wonderful people, keep this bumped up please


----------



## MissTyc (17 August 2011)

What a terrible thing - bumping this


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 August 2011)

I really hope they are found pronto and returned home ASAP. Problem is,they could be anywhere across europe by now. The freezemark seems quite distinctive.Its soooooo sad.
Let us know any news!!!!


----------



## Red30563 (17 August 2011)

Sadly no news yet, but just a little bump-up for this.


----------



## Doris68 (17 August 2011)

What a dreadful thing to happen - hope they're recovered soon!


----------



## alliersv1 (18 August 2011)

Bumping this again.
Please can anyone interested, join the group and spread the word. Thankyou! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/125209700909004/


----------



## HuntingPink (18 August 2011)

What an awful thing to happen to such lovely people, will pass the message around x


----------



## Tormenta (18 August 2011)

How very sad. I hope the lady manages to get them returned safely. 

There are some lowlifes in this world.


----------



## Est (18 August 2011)

Just bumping this again. If anyone happens to have contacts in Hungary, there are now posters in Hungarian available on the FB group page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/125209700909004/?id=125801180849856


----------



## LisW (18 August 2011)

Can't imagine how devestating this must be. Hoping & praying for good news & their return soon.


----------



## DebbieCG (19 August 2011)

Bumping and also just seen these horses and ponies have been shown on Facebook by Netposse, so I'm sure that will be a great help to the owner too.  Hope she receives some news soon.


----------



## netposse (21 August 2011)

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert Hungary: 4 Horses Missing from Meadow in Kunszentmiklos, Bács-Kiskun on 8/16/11 

Hungary Four's webpage: http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1408 

Click image above to learn more about the Hungary Four, PRINT A FLYER, and to contact the owner.

See the HUNGARY FOUR's LISTING with more information and details on ALL 4 horses on their webpage. (Click the flyer or link below to go to the webpage)

DON'T FORGET: Contact the owner and let them know you are here supporting their search. A few words offers more hope than you can ever measure. 

YOU CAN HELP: Circulate this alert and info to your friends and ask them to do the same, post on twitter, facebook, craigslist.

ALWAYS INCLUDE THE LINK back to the NetPosse page so people can have details and read updates later. 

Go to the link below to read full details, and to print the flyer to post in your area for the owner. 

Stolen Horse International Inc. | NetPosse.com | PO Box 1341 | Shelby | NC | 28150 | USA


----------



## trundle (26 August 2011)

Thanks for this, netposse - here's hoping that poor Karin will get hre horses back soon.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 August 2011)

Bump!


----------



## netposse (1 September 2011)

Thanks Trundle. We are really trying. Here is one of the NetPosse Alerts we have been using on facebook that everyone can use too. Helps bring awareness and pops a picture right up on most facebook pages. Just copy and paste. 

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert Hungary: 4 Horses Missing from Meadow in Kunszentmiklos, Bács-Kiskun on 8/16/11 One is pictured here so go to this page to see all four. If you are in Hungary, Print a flyer and post for this victim and be sure to tell your friends. Thank you. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1408&e=1427


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (3 September 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mike007 (4 September 2011)

Wishing the owner every success in recovering her horses.I know how heartbroken I would be in her place.


----------



## netposse (5 September 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Wishing the owner every success in recovering her horses.I know how heartbroken I would be in her place.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.netposse.com/view_report....id=1408&e=1427 

Losing one horse is very painful. I know, that happen to me. I can only imagine the pain of losing four. We are trying our best to help Karin from way over here by providing a tool anyone in the world can use to help her. The link above can be posed on facebook or in any forum or email so that people can go there and print a flyer for Karin. It is important to get those flyers in public places because not everyone is on the internet. 

Please send the link to your firends and ask them to do the same. It only takes a moment. Never underestimate the power of one. )) 

Debi


----------



## Trixie64 (22 September 2011)

Bump


----------



## DebbieCG (26 September 2011)

Bumping again


----------



## Nollaig Shona (8 April 2012)

Just bumping this back up.

There's been no sign of the horses anywhere in Hungary, but they may have been moved out of the country to anywhere in Europe including the UK and Ireland as passports aren't being checked at borders

facebook page for those not familiar with the story


----------

